# Roma, Nainggolan è sul mercato.



## Willy Wonka (19 Maggio 2017)

Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



questa va da Conte al Chelsea allora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2017)

Noi faremo mercato e la Roma svenderà i suoi pezzi migliori: non possiamo non arrivare tra i primi quattro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi faremo mercato e la Roma svenderà i suoi pezzi migliori: non possiamo non arrivare tra i primi quattro.



spero veramente che la Roma arrivi seconda. Il Napoli senza certezza della CL si inizierà a muovere tardi sul mercato perdendo parecchi tempo e terreno. La Roma perderà terreno in automatico perchè costretta a svendere e guadagneremo un po su entrambe.

Poi se la Roma arriva terza, per loro sarà un colpo durissimo e probabilmente uscirà dalle prime tre forze del campionato.


----------



## Black (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



Nianggolan....

sarebbe una cosa fantastica!! un centrocampo Nianggolan-Kessie-Fabregas rispetto a Sosa-Pasalic-Mati sarebbe l'upgrade più grande mai visto nella storia del calciomercato!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2017)

Si sapeva, se no non avrebbero cercato Kessie, probabilmente lo sostituiranno con Pellegrini,

questo sarebbe il colpo, con 40/50 M si porta a casa e restiamo dietro solo alla Juve.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Maggio 2017)

Premesso che lo prenderei di corsa anche più di Fabregas (per il 4231 ovvio)...
ma di preciso, in quale categoria rientrerebbe: calciatore affermato abituato a vincere o giovane di prospettiva?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Premesso che lo prenderei di corsa anche più di Fabregas (per il 4231 ovvio)...
> ma di preciso, in quale categoria rientrerebbe: calciatore affermato abituato a vincere o giovane di prospettiva?



Leader maturo ancora affamato


----------



## sballotello (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



quanto costa?


----------



## wfiesso (19 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si sapeva, se no non avrebbero cercato Kessie, probabilmente lo sostituiranno con Pellegrini,
> 
> questo sarebbe il colpo, con 40/50 M si porta a casa e restiamo dietro solo alla Juve.



Magari... ma da noi non verrà mai, non per l'ingaggio, ma proprio perchè ci detesta quasi quanto la rube


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



Vorranno almeno 70 milioni, com'è giusto che sia, e lo venderanno all'estero, se no i tifosi li linciano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



E se Mirabelli........


----------



## sballotello (19 Maggio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vorranno almeno 70 milioni, com'è giusto che sia, e lo venderanno all'estero, se no i tifosi li linciano.



bacca e bertolacci sono gia 40 ..dovremmo aggiungere 30


----------



## ralf (19 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me alla fine andrà all'estero, penso United o Chelsea.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



Andrebbe preso senza manco pensarci.


----------



## 97lorenzo (19 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si sapeva, se no non avrebbero cercato Kessie, probabilmente lo sostituiranno con Pellegrini,
> 
> questo sarebbe il colpo, con 40/50 M si porta a casa e restiamo dietro solo alla Juve.



la roma ha neccesita di fare cassa a 40 42 lo vende tranquillamente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Maggio 2017)

Attenzione al Bayern.. 
Premesso che per me può benissimo restare alla Roma, non so quanto crederci che vada via.


----------



## Love (19 Maggio 2017)

prende meno di montolivo come stipendio...mamma mia..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Attenzione al Bayern..
> Premesso che per me può benissimo restare alla Roma, non so quanto crederci che vada via.



Io l'ho detto 1 mese fa... il ninja a Monaco e Vidal che torna in italia.. io ci proverei senza neanche pensarci .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io l'ho detto 1 mese fa... il ninja a Monaco e Vidal che torna in italia.. io ci proverei senza neanche pensarci .



Con Kessie, su cui puntiamo molto, Vidal non è il profilo adatto su cui spendere il nostro trentello secondo me. Se va via dal Bayern per me va al Chelsea con Conte. Ma anche un centrocampo Radja-Thiago-Vidal per i bavaresi, sarebbe tantissima roba


----------



## sballotello (19 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrebbe preso senza manco pensarci.



esatto


----------



## 666psycho (19 Maggio 2017)

andrà alla giuve con il suo amico pjanic   

Sarebbe da prendere ad occhi chiusi, ma come tanti hanno già detto, andrà all'estero. Sicuramente in una squadra che gioca la champions e che può vincere, perché sarà probabilmente il suo ultimo contratto. Il prezzo? intorno ai 60 milioni penso. Ci sarà probabilmente anche un asta per lui.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me sono balle.

Se devono sacrificare qualcuno questo è Paredes.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da* Il Messaggero* oggi in edicola, 19 Maggio 2017, la Roma ha messo sul mercato Radja Nainggolan. I giallorossi aspettano impazienti un'offerta molto importante per il loro centrocampista. Nainggolan attualmente guadagna 3,2 milioni fino al 2020 e ha già fatto sapere che vuole un rinnovo con importante ritocco dell'ingaggio (attorno ai 5 milioni), cifre che la Roma non si può permettere. Le strade tra i giallorossi e Nainggolan son destinate a dividersi.



Se è davvero in vendita va al Chelsea, non lo venderanno mai e ripeto mai all'Inter ne sono certa.


----------



## 1972 (19 Maggio 2017)

la compagna ha interessi professionali nella capitale, vedremo.....


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2017)

30 milioni li avrei spesi per lui, invece che per Kessie.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Maggio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni li avrei spesi per lui, invece che per Kessie.



per arto si.


----------



## Serginho (20 Maggio 2017)

Se venisse ceduto andrebbe in Inghilterra secondo me


----------



## Crox93 (30 Maggio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni li avrei spesi per lui, invece che per Kessie.



Peccato costi 70 
E poi non verrá mai da noi. É l'ultima spiaggia per lui, o va in una Big pronta a vincere la Champions o mai piu


----------



## Memories of the Time (1 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Peccato costi 70
> E poi non verrá mai da noi. É l'ultima spiaggia per lui, o va in una Big pronta a vincere la Champions o mai piu



^This


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2017)

sono scettico 
la Roma che vende nainggolan e salah e roba da suicidio tecnico


----------

